# Just started a new job and I'm ready to quit already



## Meme84 (Jul 22, 2013)

I started working Monday and I hate it. Two days in and I'm already ready to put in a notice. I'm just not a people person. I have social anxiety and I'm an introvert. I try my hardest to be apart of the team, but it's not easy. It feels like a chore in itself. If I quit, this will be the third job I've had so far this year. Last job I quit in a week. I'm thinking about changing my job position to something where I can work online from home or something. This is just too much.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I know how you feel. I've quit so many jobs within the first week. I'd recommend just sticking it out until you get settled in and see if you still hate it. Working online from home jobs are few and far between. I just got a job too. It's hard.... I think about quitting every day.


----------



## Meme84 (Jul 22, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> I know how you feel. I've quit so many jobs within the first week. I'd recommend just sticking it out until you get settled in and see if you still hate it. Working online from home jobs are few and far between. I just got a job too. It's hard.... I think about quitting every day.


Thanks! I am, I'm going to try and stick it out. I think I'd be fine, if there weren't so many people around. My supervisor said that when I learn the job I'll be going on the evening shift, which is fine, but I'll still be working with two other people, I think. It's not the job that's the problem, it's just working around the same people everyday that's the issue. I'm so tired of this vicious cycle. Thanks for understanding


----------



## jman128 (Jan 31, 2012)

Wouldn't it be great if there was some way of just finding out what career you are meant to have? I feel like society just expects people to "man up" and "work is work" but certain people aren't meant to do certain jobs.


----------



## Atar (Jun 2, 2015)

I know all of the feels listed. Work places are hard not because of the work, but because of the people. What really sucks for me is that I dont know what "team player" means. As far as I can tell, I think it means do you fit in? Are we friends with you? I dont understand that because I'm not at work for friends, I'm at work for pay. Not to mention it is very draining having to be around people all day like that. Then having to explain to a boss or someone that the reason why I go to **** half way through the work day is because of all the people around.


----------



## Meme84 (Jul 22, 2013)

Atar said:


> I know all of the feels listed. Work places are hard not because of the work, but because of the people. What really sucks for me is that I dont know what "team player" means. As far as I can tell, I think it means do you fit in? Are we friends with you? I dont understand that because I'm not at work for friends, I'm at work for pay. Not to mention it is very draining having to be around people all day like that. Then having to explain to a boss or someone that the reason why I go to **** half way through the work day is because of all the people around.


Yea, I totally understand. I pray things get better for the both of us. 0


----------



## Meme84 (Jul 22, 2013)

jman128 said:


> Wouldn't it be great if there was some way of just finding out what career you are meant to have? I feel like society just expects people to "man up" and "work is work" but certain people aren't meant to do certain jobs.


Well it's the fact that even the jobs that some of us can do, it's harder on us if we don't fit in or act as a team player. Our anxiety is what holds us back, and in majority of jobs today, you have to interact with people.


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

Just focus on the benefits or postives which is the money. Money is everything and after a while you can use the job that you had as leverage for a better position down the road. You just have to remind urself why you are there. Your not there to make friends , your there to make money


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Usually if you force yourself to stay in the job, it'll get a lot easier to deal with. You're in a new enviornment and it makes your anxiety worse, it makes you want to bail out ASAP so you can back to a place where you can actually feel comfortable. But if you stick it out I'm sure you will get more comfortable with your job and the people around you.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Anything that involves being a "team player" is a definite no-no for me.


----------



## Meme84 (Jul 22, 2013)

jesse93 said:


> Usually if you force yourself to stay in the job, it'll get a lot easier to deal with. You're in a new enviornment and it makes your anxiety worse, it makes you want to bail out ASAP so you can back to a place where you can actually feel comfortable. But if you stick it out I'm sure you will get more comfortable with your job and the people around you.


Yea, thanks for the advice, but I'm putting in my two weeks notice tomorrow. I just can't do it. My anxiety is too bad. I tried, but I know myself and I know that I can't go on like this. I could barely speak and breath today. Almost had a panic attack and my throat is rusty from all the built up tension. Although I can afford to quit at the moment, I'm really upset about it all, but there is no way I can continue on this job. The people are all very kind and they seem understanding, but there's no way I can continue. I will be miserable everyday. I honestly don't even want to go into tomorrow, but I'm going to suck it up and at least put in my notice. I feel like I'm giving up, but I feel like I shouldn't have taken on this position in the first place. I thought I could handle it, but apparently I can't.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Meme84 said:


> Yea, thanks for the advice, but I'm putting in my two weeks notice tomorrow. I just can't do it. My anxiety is too bad. I tried, but I know myself and I know that I can't go on like this. I could barely speak and breath today. Almost had a panic attack and my throat is rusty from all the built up tension. Although I can afford to quit at the moment, I'm really upset about it all, but there is no way I can continue on this job. The people are all very kind and they seem understanding, but there's no way I can continue. I will be miserable everyday. I honestly don't even want to go into tomorrow, but I'm going to suck it up and at least put in my notice. I feel like I'm giving up, but I feel like I shouldn't have taken on this position in the first place. I thought I could handle it, but apparently I can't.


Aww well I'm sorry to hear that :/ I can understand how crippling anxiety can be though, I had a pretty hard time at work myself some days were almost unbearable I missed a week of work recently because my anxiety was so high I couldn't bear going into work. Maybe tomorrow will change your mind though, and you'll have a better day. But either way don't put yourself down because at least you tried, there's many people who haven't been able to even get a job because their anxiety is too much.

Try and be happy you made it as far as you did. 

Hopefully you have a better day tomorrow though, good luck.


----------



## Meme84 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Jesse93. It was a tough decision, and so I quit. I didn't want to go through the sleepless nights again, constant stress and fall deeper into depression. The job just wasn't for me.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Atar said:


> What really sucks for me is that I dont know what "team player" means. As far as I can tell, I think it means do you fit in? Are we friends with you? I


Exactly!

My definition of "team player" is do your part.

For employers it's exactly like you said. "Are you like us?" "Are we your friends?"

Don't get me wrong. I can see why employers are like this. But I think they take it waaaaaaay too exteme.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Meme84 said:


> Thanks Jesse93. It was a tough decision, and so I quit. I didn't want to go through the sleepless nights again, constant stress and fall deeper into depression. The job just wasn't for me.


Well good for you, you seem to be more brave than I. I'm the type of person who forces myself to stay in a ****ty situation because i'm too scared to get out of the situation. For example, I really want to quit my job but I keep putting it off in my mind because I've always had a hard time doing what I feel is best for me.

I'm glad you followed your gut though, suffering isn't worth it if it's that hard for you. I hope you are able to find a place you feel comfortable in though some day in the future, good luck


----------



## Meme84 (Jul 22, 2013)

jesse93 said:


> Well good for you, you seem to be more brave than I. I'm the type of person who forces myself to stay in a ****ty situation because i'm too scared to get out of the situation. For example, I really want to quit my job but I keep putting it off in my mind because I've always had a hard time doing what I feel is best for me.
> 
> I'm glad you followed your gut though, suffering isn't worth it if it's that hard for you. I hope you are able to find a place you feel comfortable in though some day in the future, good luck


Thanks Jesse! I hope so too. I have an interview on Thursday so hopefully I get the job and it will be a good fit for me. This job seems like something I can handle a bit more. So we'll see. Thanks for being there. :smile2:


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

You have massive stones.

I've been at my current job for a year and feel every bit as anxious as you describe your prior job. I think the important thing that we people forget is that we are not married to our jobs. If they do not suit us, look for better circumstances elsewhere. It is okay to quit.


----------

